# New installable binary package for FreeBSD



## raghuhb (May 2, 2014)

I am new to FreeBSD, please point me to a document to create a new installable binary package for FreeBSD. The new installer must deploy the files and start the service and during uninstall stop the service and remove the files from target system. I have created an RPM for RHEL/SLES and a p*ac*k*a*g*e* for Solaris, similarly *I* wanted to have an installer for FreeBSD.

Point me to location/steps to start with the FreeBSD installer.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2014)

Build a port for it. Packages are created from a port. 

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## fonz (May 2, 2014)

Or, if you only want to create a package for yourself and not a FreeBSD port for others to use, see pkg-create(8).


----------



## raghuhb (May 5, 2014)

Requirement is to create a binary package and release it to a customer, later we may need to release newer versions for upgrade with some changes in binaries. Which method is suitable for a binary package? *A*s per my understanding there are two options: 
Create a port and then create a package for the port.
Create a package.
 *W*hich option is more suitable for a binary package?


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2014)

Create a port and build the package from it.  That is how packages are created.


----------



## raghuhb (May 28, 2014)

I will go with the pkg-create option as in pkg-create(8). My requirement is to create a binary package which has 10-20 binary files in it and deliver the package for customers to install and use it on their system.


----------

